# Bearded Dragon Genetics - Polar hypo trans leatherbck x Red citrus het trans/het hypo



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

Hi, I get a little confuses at times with genetics of bearded dragons :S I'm looking to pair in the future my Male Polar hypo trans leatherback x Female Red citrus het trans/het hypo! What would this produce in the clutch?? Thanks


----------



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

Anyone??


----------



## svenson (Jul 12, 2010)

You can try that combination. Geneticly speaking it's a good combination and the offspring should be healty. But i would never mix a polar dragon
with the red collor. You better go for white or citrus yellow collor.










Deano82 said:


> Anyone??


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

Im just trying to get my head round what can go together and what cant and what you get from pairing hets or hypos, or somthing that is double het with somthing that just has a visual gene. can anyone help or know where i can look it up,


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Toddy:) said:


> Im just trying to get my head round what can go together and what cant and what you get from pairing hets or hypos, or somthing that is double het with somthing that just has a visual gene. can anyone help or know where i can look it up,


http://www.mbdragons.eu/en/genetica.html


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

tnx thats great your a star


----------



## kevink (May 28, 2011)

*hi*

Dean is this the same polar hypo/trans leather dragon you were trying to sell?


----------

